# Quiet Today!



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Forum's pretty quiet for a Sunday AM

Cougs are in mourning...not conversant...too sick to go to church and face the ward members with the red ties!

Utes celebrated a bit too much last night???

Talk to you all a little later! :lol: :lol:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I am hopeful that into-men overdosed on pain meds last night, wishful thinking i guess.

On the bright side orvis 1.2 is gone forever.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Uintaman is probably to fat on humble pie that he can't type right now.  

Where is Nortah???


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was up until 3am enjoying the Utes win and partaking in some home game poker. It was a great win for the Utes and the Y fans are great front runners but seem to fade when the Y has a bad loss. They had a great record and will go to the either the vegas bowl or the san diego credit union bowl and rip the crap out of a weak pac 10 team. This was just the Utes year again WOOOO HOOOOOO...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

It a refreshing change, we all know BYU fans love nothing more than talking about how great of a team the Y is... i say enjoy the silence of defeat while it lasts...


Ahhhhhh that's a nice sound....


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

If BYU won then you can bet we would have 1000 posts by now about how BYU is the greatest. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Jealousy is a hard pill to swallow. 

Congrats to the Utes on a well played game. 

And I thought it would be the Y's defense that would cost them the game. I was way off.

Shane


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> Jealousy is a hard pill to swallow.
> 
> Congrats to the Utes on a well played game.
> 
> ...


Your right, it was the Utes defense...


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Your right, it was the Utes defense...


Dude, get over your insecurities. You won.

Shane


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> It a refreshing change, we all know BYU fans love nothing more than talking about how great of a team the Y is... i say enjoy the silence of defeat while it lasts...
> 
> Ahhhhhh that's a nice sound....


Hello pot, this is kettle.

As much as I HATE the U of U, they played well and they deserve the BCS birth. Congrats on a great season, hopefully they get to play a top tier team and represent the conference well. My wife (utefan) has been ruthless for the last 24 hours. _/O :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Like Y fans would be any different had the game gone the other way.... :roll: 

Man I love Y fans.... :rotfl:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I do want to say I think all the Y fans, but Uinta dude has been very classy and respectful at least on this forum. You are good people.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Uhuum, With that said, there is absolutely NO reason to wish death upon any of the forum members. I suggest you edit that buggz and maybe throw something back into the Karma pot.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Uhuum, With that said, there is absolutely NO reason to wish death upon any of the forum members. I suggest you edit that buggz and maybe throw something back into the Karma pot.


Well at least YOU got that it wasn't a threat, at the time I'm not sure that I would have been upset to never hear from him again. In any case I have edited the post and will be feeding the homeless on thanksgiving.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Buddha will be happy.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Uhuum, With that said, there is absolutely NO reason to wish death upon any of the forum members. I suggest you edit that buggz and maybe throw something back into the Karma pot.
> ...


LOL, nothing was said about this being a threat you IDIOT! You really are stupid aren't you! It was the other post where you mentioned something about me going back to my couch before someone found me without my badge and then beat me to death, now, whith that being said if there was any action whatsoever taken towards carrying that threat out then that would be a criminal threat against life. Point being that you are walking a very fine line. All it would take is for you to be in the same vacinity as myself and you would have some serious problems. So If I were you I would be hoping that you don't see me around anytime soon, because it will not be fun for you! And that is not a threat my ignorant friend, that is a promise!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> *I do want to say I think all the Y fans, but Uinta dude has been very classy and respectful at least on this forum. You are good people. *


Sorry you feel that way jahan, I'll try not to loose any sleep over it!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know this history behind this because it appears that some posts have been changed or deleted, so I'm not going to make any judgments on who's at fault. I will, however, make a judgment on some of the comments having broken the forum rules against rants, threats, insults, etc.

This needs to end now. Anyone posting that kind of thing in this thread past this point will see the post deleted. Feel free to argue and yell at each other via private messages, but not here.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

PM SENT JAHAN !!!!!! :evil: :evil: 





-_O- -_O-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Petersen said:


> I don't know this history behind this because it appears that some posts have been changed or deleted, so I'm not going to make any judgments on who's at fault. I will, however, make a judgment on some of the comments having broken the forum rules against rants, threats, insults, etc.
> 
> This needs to end now. Anyone posting that kind of thing in this thread past this point will see their post deleted. Feel free to argue and yell at each other via private messages, but not here.


+ 1 ............. Looks like a chill pill is in order. Simmer on down boys, it'll be a long winter.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey what happened to my post, I posted one to Unitaman and it is gone.  It was nice even. I am confused .45, did you send me a PM? BTW it wasn't me who did any threats. I am so confused right now. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

jahan said:


> Hey what happened to my post, I posted one to Unitaman and it is gone.  It was nice even. I am confused .45, did you send me a PM? BTW it wasn't me who did any threats. I am so confused right now. :lol:


No PM sent, I was just making fun. Pete said we had to sent all nasty messages through the PM service....No more public nasty stuff.....dang it..


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what happened to my post, I posted one to Unitaman and it is gone.  It was nice even. I am confused .45, did you send me a PM? BTW it wasn't me who did any threats. I am so confused right now. :lol:
> ...


Hey .45, how come you only come over to the sports section when there's trouble brewing? It wouldn't be to -O|o- would it? :wink:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> LOL, nothing was said about this being a threat you IDIOT! You really are stupid aren't you! It was the other post where you mentioned something about me going back to my couch before someone found me without my badge and then beat me to death, now, whith that being said if there was any action whatsoever taken towards carrying that threat out then that would be a criminal threat against life. Point being that you are walking a very fine line. All it would take is for you to be in the same vacinity as myself and you would have some serious problems. So If I were you I would be hoping that you don't see me around anytime soon, because it will not be fun for you! And that is not a threat my ignorant friend, that is a promise!


Let me be crystal clear about this. I have no intention, nor have I ever planned to take action that would cause you any physical harm. I never said that I would, nor did I encourage anyone else to do so. The worst part about this whole discussion is that every time I feel bad about taking a sports discussion so far, you go and make me regret regretting.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Hey .45, how come you only come over to the sports section when there's trouble brewing? It wouldn't be to -O|o- would it? :wink:


No.... 

It's just that sports are so boring, and you guy's never talk about cool stuff like golf.

Anyway, when I see *Petersens* and *Al Hansens* names in those big *bold *letter's, I know someone has made a big mistake and I have to run over here to see what's going on.... :lol:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey .45, how come you only come over to the sports section when there's trouble brewing? It wouldn't be to -O|o- would it? :wink:
> ...


LMAO, I knew you were a *Petersen* and *Al Hansen * chaser, I am as well, LMAO


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, nothing was said about this being a threat you IDIOT! You really are stupid aren't you! It was the other post where you mentioned something about me going back to my couch before someone found me without my badge and then beat me to death, now, whith that being said if there was any action whatsoever taken towards carrying that threat out then that would be a criminal threat against life. Point being that you are walking a very fine line. All it would take is for you to be in the same vacinity as myself and you would have some serious problems. So If I were you I would be hoping that you don't see me around anytime soon, because it will not be fun for you! And that is not a threat my ignorant friend, that is a promise!
> ...


Look man, I love coming to this forum with my unfortunate life battle I find myself fighting these days, I really need this place. Unfortunately I am confined to my home by no choice of my own and have nothing better to do at this point in time. I have taken things too far with you in the past and I regret it and won't do it any more. This ongoing war of words that gets personal way to much between you and I is taking the fun out of coming to this forum for me so I don't want to be involved in it anymore. It has been my fault as much as yours so for that I'm sorry. We can disagree all we want about sports but we can keep it respectful on both ends and believe me I know I havn't done this in the past, however, I will in the future because I need this outlet. So I'm willing to let the past be the past and move on from here and plan on doing so.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> So I'm willing to let the past be the past and move on from here and plan on doing so.


Agreed, it has gotten out of hand and I know that I am responsible for my fair share of it (probably more than my fair share). I for one don't like the way that it has gone and will do my part to ensure it doesn't get there again.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm willing to let the past be the past and move on from here and plan on doing so.
> ...


That's the *two* best'est post I've ever seen in the 'Sports' forum.... 8)

The drinks are on me !! :wink:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Kumbayah! Hakuna matata! :lol:

Zimmie...lead us in a group hug!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go fellers.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> Kumbayah! Hakuna matata! :lol:
> 
> Zimmie...lead us in a group hug!!


SSG., thank you, but I'd rather not participate in the group hug. However, .45 is going to buy us beer...real beer and root beer, so all are welcome. Now we've just gotta find out when and where? .45?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BERG said:


> SSG., thank you, but I'd rather not participate in the group hug. However, .45 is going to buy us beer...real beer and root beer, so all are welcome. Now we've just gotta find out when and where? .45?


Hmmmmmmm.....Beer.  ....I love beer !! A & W makes the best !! Topped with 'French Vanilla' ice cream.........oh baby !!

Real beer?....The last one of those I had was in '02, just because it was with a spaghetti dinner... :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen. It was a pleasure doing business with you. Now, who's buying the coffee. 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

.45 said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> > SSG., thank you, but I'd rather not participate in the group hug. However, .45 is going to buy us beer...real beer and root beer, so all are welcome. Now we've just gotta find out when and where? .45?
> ...


Remember .45, you gotta invite at least 2 Mormons...just one and he'll drink all your beer!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> Remember .45, you gotta invite at least 2 Mormons...just one and he'll drink all your beer!


Two?!? At the same place, at the same time..???? :shock:

That's a scary thought !! O-|-O O-|-O


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

.45 I'm send over the missionaries :lol: :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> .45 I'm send over the missionaries :lol: :lol:


Send the female ones, he will listen to them. :wink: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, thats a good idea :lol: Jahan you're pretty smart sometimes.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

jahan said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > .45 I'm send over the missionaries :lol: :lol:
> ...


Not in this ward brother.....*bom *has a different meaning around here....

BIG O MAMA !!! _/O


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh I wouldn't send a BIG O MAMA. You know me better. :lol:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

.45 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > coyoteslayer said:
> ...


[attachment=0:1tcpufm0]digimarc.jpg[/attachment:1tcpufm0]

Don't worry .45. I'll bring all the thirsty Elders'. :twisted:

PETE: it's just a logo on a dart board. You're not going to give me an exclamation mark are you?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

But of course the BIG O MAMA would clobber you when your not listening. OR flatten you


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WARINING !!!!!!

Fat women and Coors go together quite well...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I guess you would know farty five :lol: :lol:

BTW .45 you need to wash that ladies feet.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

.45 said:


> WARINING !!!!!!
> 
> Fat women and Coors go together quite well...... :lol: :lol:


-_O-

Now that's funny! I may have spelled it that way too. :mrgreen: ...inside joke.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BERG said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > WARINING !!!!!!
> ...


Jeez, one beer and look what it got me. One big O misspelled word.....  

My heck, those do look like my little feet sticking out of there?!?! :shock:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I think that is a picture of CS celebrating his birthday.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice try Jellybean, but no. I bet that comment took you three days. I don't like fat women like you do.


----------

